

Everybody wants to be like Safari or why Apple’s browser marketshare is inflated - sciwiz
http://blog.html5test.com/post/33951003573/everybody-wants-to-be-like-safari

======
kristopher
Relevant: History of the browser user-agent string

<http://webaim.org/blog/user-agent-string-history/>

